# Chainsaw Carvings That Split



## Jeffsaw

Are customers okay with the split/crack in the carving or do you try to fill or hide it? I like to think it is just part of the carving itself. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Brian Harnett

It depends on where the crack is, I put a relief cut in my whole log bears that helps reduce checking in the front.

I have found halving or quartering a large log and making carvings from the half or quarter eliminates almost all checking.

If you need to use a whole log, carving a lot of mass from the center reduces checking. 

If the check is in a visual focal point I will glue wooden wedges in and re carve it doesn't take much time and increases sales appeal, most customers will comment on cracks in my experience.


----------



## Jeffsaw

Brian Harnett said:


> It depends on where the crack is, I put a relief cut in my whole log bears that helps reduce checking in the front.
> 
> I have found halving or quartering a large log and making carvings from the half or quarter eliminates almost all checking.
> 
> If you need to use a whole log, carving a lot of mass from the center reduces checking.
> 
> If the check is in a visual focal point I will glue wooden wedges in and re carve it doesn't take much time and increases sales appeal, most customers will comment on cracks in my experience.


 
Thanks! All good information.


----------



## cowboyvet

Brian has good info and advise. Couple other points to add. Look at the end of the log before you start and you will see a crack forming if it has sit any amount of time. Make your carving so this crack will not show up in your carving down the road (at least in the front). Also wood likes to split around the pith so try to keep it out og any focal areas. Keeping it out of direct sunlight and getting a sealer on it fast will also keep cracking down. In the end it is still wood and all wood will crack. It is more about keeping it to a min and the best side forward.


----------



## bigjohn1895

it all depends on the carving and customer
but if you let the log dry for a few months before carving and letting it dry for 24 to 48 hours before finishing it if your using oil finish and make 
sure you get a good amount on there 
you will minimize the big checks 

hope that makes cents


----------



## ROOTSXROCKS

I bored a 2 inch hole up thorough the center of the ones I have done any splitting toward the top was desirable. The biggest on has not cracked excessively even after a full drying in Colorado and moving back to humid Florida .


----------



## john taliaferro

Wood turner , first is mount it up on the lathe on centers , cut one end flat ,seckond thing i do is a 2 " hole to the bottom this helps my hollower get started and cuts down on cracking . A week or two of hollowing i wrap in plastic if i go out of the shop .


----------

